# Augenschmerzen durch TN/VA Panel?



## Zegoh (19. April 2019)

Hallo,

ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einen guten Gaming Monitor. 144Hz und gute Bildqualität sollten es sein. 24 Zoll. 
Budget: ~250€ (ggf. auch bis 500/600€, je weniger desto besser  )

Nun habe ich bereits zwei Modelle getestet, einmal ein Asus VG278Q, wo ich festgestellt habe, das 27 Zoll zu groß sind und das Bild zu schlecht.
Aktuell habe ich den oft empfohlenen Samsung C24FG73. Hat ja VA Panel. Dort bin ich mit der Größe zufrieden und auch die Bildqualität ist sehr gut.

Nun das Problem: Wenn ich mehrere Stunden zocke, bekomme ich direkt Augenschmerzen (Druckgefühl). Dies ist bei beiden Monitoren der Fall.

Sitzabstand ist genau wie vorher und auch ansonsten hat sich bis auf den Monitor nix geändert.
Bei meinen vorherigen Monitor (wo übrigens das Bild immernoch am besten ist), war das nicht. Das ist ein LG IPS235V. 
Den habe ich schon seit guten 5 Jahren und hatte noch nie Probleme mit und hab auch nie Augenschmerzen bekommen.

Kann es wirklich sein, das TN/VA Panel bei mir Augenschmerzen verursachen?
Kennt jemand vielleicht das Problem?

Edit: Anbei gemerkt, würde ich glaube ich lieber auf 144Hz verzichten, wenn ich ein vernünftigen IPS Monitor kriege, der keine Augenschmerzen bereitet. 
Gaming ist bei mir eh nicht-competitive. Empfehlungen?


----------



## Schori (19. April 2019)

Es kann sein dass die Schmerzen von den 144Hz kommen.
Hab ich am Monitor eines Bekannten (der 144Hz hat) auch, meiner hat 70Hz.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (19. April 2019)

Habt ihr mal die Aktualisierungsrate auf 120hz gestellt und die Blurreduktionsfunktion des Monitors genutzt, falls vorhanden? 

Ich finde es oft angenehmer mit ULMB und 120hz zu spielen als mit 144hz und G-Sync.

Eine andere Option wäre einen Monitor aus einem anderem Preissegment auszuprobieren, da bessere Panels diese Probleme oft nicht verursachen. Btw. von welcher Stundenzahl sprechen wir hier?
In dem Preissegment hatte ich diese Probleme auch schon nach 1 Stunde. Bei besseren Panels kommt sowas eher nicht so schnell vor.


----------



## Zegoh (19. April 2019)

Schori schrieb:


> Es kann sein dass die Schmerzen von den 144Hz kommen.
> Hab ich am Monitor eines Bekannten (der 144Hz hat) auch, meiner hat 70Hz.





Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal die Aktualisierungsrate auf 120hz gestellt und die Blurreduktionsfunktion des Monitors genutzt, falls vorhanden?


Werde ich nachher / morgen mal testen.



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Eine andere Option wäre einen Monitor aus einem anderem Preissegment auszuprobieren, da bessere Panels diese Probleme oft nicht verursachen. Btw. von welcher Stundenzahl sprechen wir hier?
> In dem Preissegment hatte ich diese Probleme auch schon nach 1 Stunde. Bei besseren Panels kommt sowas eher nicht so schnell vor.


Also die Zeit beträgt schon gute 6 Stunden und mehr. Aber wie gesagt, hatte ich diese Probleme mit meine alten IPS nicht.
Die Frage nun ob es am Panel oder 144Hz liegt.

Ansonsten würde ich mir lieber ein vernünftigen IPS Monitor suchen. Da wäre dann die nächste Frage, welchen.


----------



## azzih (19. April 2019)

*AW: Augenschmerzen durch TN/VA Panel? IPS gesucht!*

Ne glaub net dass das irgendwas mit dem Panel zu tun hat. Eher mit Sachen wie Helligkeit, Blaulicht, unruhigen FPS etc. 

Wobei man generell auch keine 6 Stunden am Stück aufn Bildschirm gucken sollte. Immer wieder Pausen machen etc, unsere Augen sind für so eine Dauerbelastung nicht gemacht und die ganze Zeit das blaue Licht des Bildschirms ist nachweislich schädlich für die Augen. Wenn du am Bildschirm arbeitest deswegen auch  mit Nachtmodus aktiviert.


----------



## Zegoh (19. April 2019)

*AW: Augenschmerzen durch TN/VA Panel? IPS gesucht!*



azzih schrieb:


> Ne glaub net dass das irgendwas mit dem Panel zu tun hat. Eher mit Sachen wie Helligkeit, Blaulicht, unruhigen FPS etc.


Am "alten" Monitor hatte ich diese Probleme nicht. Allgemein gefällt mir die Qualität des Bildes und merke keine "sichtbaren" Probleme (wie FPS Drops & co).



azzih schrieb:


> Wobei man generell auch keine 6 Stunden am Stück aufn Bildschirm gucken sollte. Immer wieder Pausen machen etc, unsere Augen sind für so eine Dauerbelastung nicht gemacht und die ganze Zeit das blaue Licht des Bildschirms ist nachweislich schädlich für die Augen. Wenn du am Bildschirm arbeitest deswegen auch  mit Nachtmodus aktiviert.


Habe nur auf so eine Antwort gewartet. Mir ist bewusst das sowas nicht "gesund" ist, aber es ist mir schlicht weg egal. 
Problem nur: der neue Monitor macht bei Dauerbelastung Probleme, der alte nicht. Daher brauch ich ne vernünftige Lösung, die die Bildqualität nicht beeinträchtigt.


----------



## JoM79 (19. April 2019)

*AW: Augenschmerzen durch TN/VA Panel? IPS gesucht!*

Welche overdrive Stufe hast du beim Samsung eingestellt?


----------



## Zegoh (19. April 2019)

*AW: Augenschmerzen durch TN/VA Panel? IPS gesucht!*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Welche overdrive Stufe hast du beim Samsung eingestellt?


Standard

Edit: Ich überlege derzeit schon einen anderen Monitor zu testen. In einen anderen Thread habe ich einen Beitrag von dir gelesen, wo du den Dell U2518D empfiehlst. Der Thread-Ersteller spricht mir "fast" aus der Seele, nur das ich ab und zu auch mal schnellere Spiele wie Rocket League oder PUBG / CS und so spiele. Jedoch hat mich da aktuell mein alter Monitor auch nicht gestört. Wäre das vielleicht eine Überlegung?


----------



## claster17 (20. April 2019)

*AW: Augenschmerzen durch TN/VA Panel? IPS gesucht!*

Hattest du die BlurReduction (pulsierende Hintergrundbeleuchtung) an oder aus? Manche empfinden das Flackern als unangenehm.


----------



## Zegoh (20. April 2019)

*AW: Augenschmerzen durch TN/VA Panel? IPS gesucht!*



claster17 schrieb:


> Hattest du die BlurReduction (pulsierende Hintergrundbeleuchtung) an oder aus? Manche empfinden das Flackern als unangenehm.


Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wird die ja automatisch aktiviert, wenn man Overdrive auf Fast / Faster stellt. Habe ich auch schon gemacht und kein bemerkbaren Vorteil festgestellt.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (20. April 2019)

*AW: Augenschmerzen durch TN/VA Panel? IPS gesucht!*



azzih schrieb:


> Ne glaub net dass das irgendwas mit dem Panel zu tun hat. Eher mit Sachen wie Helligkeit, Blaulicht, unruhigen FPS etc.
> 
> Wobei man generell auch keine 6 Stunden am Stück aufn Bildschirm gucken sollte. Immer wieder Pausen machen etc, unsere Augen sind für so eine Dauerbelastung nicht gemacht und die ganze Zeit das blaue Licht des Bildschirms ist nachweislich schädlich für die Augen. Wenn du am Bildschirm arbeitest deswegen auch  mit Nachtmodus aktiviert.



Würde da auch eher auf das Blaulicht/Helligkeit tippen, da ich mit selbigem Problem zu kämpfen hatte. Also einfach den Windows eigenen Blaulichtfilter ala Nachtmodus aktivieren oder f.lux ausprobieren (hat mehr Optionen als der Nachtmodus). Viel Glück


----------



## Zegoh (20. April 2019)

*AW: Augenschmerzen durch TN/VA Panel? IPS gesucht!*



sensit1ve_ schrieb:


> Würde da auch eher auf das Blaulicht/Helligkeit tippen, da ich mit selbigem Problem zu kämpfen hatte. Also einfach den Windows eigenen Blaulichtfilter ala Nachtmodus aktivieren oder f.lux ausprobieren (hat mehr Optionen als der Nachtmodus). Viel Glück


Ist der Nachtmodus nicht irgendwie dasselbe wie der Eye-Saver-Mode des Monitors selbst?
In beiden Fällen wird das Bild auf jeden Fall gelber.
Da du die Probleme ja auch hattest, hat das auch irgendwann aufgehört oder hast du immernoch Blaulichtfilter an bzw. nen anderen Monitor?

Die Helligkeit passe ich eigentlich je nach Licht an, quasi je dunkler es wird, desto dunkler mache ich den Monitor.

Edit:
Ansonsten hier mal meine Einstellungen:
Picture Mode: FPS
Refresh Rate: Standard
Black Equalizer: 8
Response Time: Standard
FreeSync: Ultimate Engine
Brigthness: 70/50/25 (je nach Helligkeit im Raum)
Contrast: 85
Sharpness: 60
Color: 32/36/50 
Color Tone: Normal
Gamma: Mode1

Edit2:
Also habe es jetzt noch getestet und habe direkt nach einer Stunde wieder Augenschmerzen bekommen. Also normal sollte das nicht so sein.

Edit3: Habe mich nun dazu entschlossen, einen anderen Monitor zu testen. 
Bevorzugt IPS Panel, max 24 Zoll. 144Hz waren schön. Habe nur das Gefühl sowas gibt's nicht. 
Ansonsten überlege ich immernoch wegen den Dell U2518D...wäre zwar 25 Zoll aber denke noch okay.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. April 2019)

*AW: Augenschmerzen durch TN/VA Panel? IPS gesucht!*

Hast du mal einen größeren Monitor getestet? Ich finde das arbeiten an größeren Monitoren/Tvs angenehmer.


----------



## Zegoh (20. April 2019)

*AW: Augenschmerzen durch TN/VA Panel? IPS gesucht!*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Hast du mal einen größeren Monitor getestet? Ich finde das arbeiten an größeren Monitoren/Tvs angenehmer.


Habe einen 27 Zoll versucht, fande ich aber (viel) zu groß.

*Edit:*
Hier mal weitere Aktualisierungen, falls jemand selbiges Problem hat.
Nachdem ich den Samsung wieder weggeben habe, habe ich ein TN Panel Monitor getestet, um zu schauen ob es am Panel liegt.
Fazit: Auch dort, trotz Blaulichtfilter nach ca. 1 Stunde zocken Augenschmerzen.

Ich vermute nun stark, das es nicht am Panel liegt, sondern am Contrast/Brightness.
Habe jedoch so viel eingestellt und bei beiden Monitoren keine Besserung festgestellt.

Nun werde ich noch einen Versuch wagen, mit einen IPS Panel...ansonsten bleiben halt meine alten Monitore.

*Edit2:*
Hab mir nun einen Acer Nitro RG240Y geholt. Ist wohl nicht der "perfekte" Gaming Monitor und hat "nur" 75Hz, aber halt IPS Panel und 24 Zoll.
Bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit und werde wohl auf 24Zoll, 144Hz, IPS Monitore warten müssen.
Meine Augen werden es mir danken. Bin übrigens weiterhin der Meinung, das es irgendwie an TN/VA Panel liegt - wahrscheinlich im Zusammenhang mit den anderen Einstellungen.


----------

